# how long will it take my 55g to cycle



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

so i took lots bio rocks from my exsiting tank thats been running almost 2 years put them in the fluval 405 that has old sponges that have been on another tank for about three weeks. Setting up my 55g going to put a 3.5 piraya in it for a while how long will it take my 55g to cycle, and also is one fluval 405 pumping 340gph enough filtration for one pygo in a 55g


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

tiran said:


> so i took lots bio rocks from my exsiting tank thats been running almost 2 years put them in the fluval 405 that has old sponges that have been on another tank for about three weeks. Setting up my 55g going to put a 3.5 piraya in it for a while how long will it take my 55g to cycle, and also is one fluval 405 pumping 340gph enough filtration for one pygo in a 55g


since you have existing media with bacteria on it, I would say a week since you cycle a filter not a tank. How are to trying to cycle it though?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you take bio media from an existing established tank you would probably not have to cycle for a single 3.5" piraya in a 55G. The fluval 405 will be enough. You can always add a powerhead for added circulation.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> If you take bio media from an existing established tank you would probably not have to cycle for a single 3.5" piraya in a 55G. The fluval 405 will be enough. You can always add a powerhead for added circulation.


thats what i needed to know i poored a little bit of clear ammonia in the 55g just to see what would happen and the next day everything was good, so now i just got my little guy from aquascape hes sitting in a bucket getting use to the water before he goes in his new home for a while


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

pic?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It should be fine in a week, probably before that but if you can wait its better safe then sorry.
Just test the water chemistry to make sure the cycle is over.


----------

